# NF: Do you especially like to read?



## SquarePeg61 (Mar 26, 2010)

I like to read, but I don't make as much time for it as I used to since the internet came along. As someone said earlier in this thread, I'm an information junkie. However, I'm able to find information about a lot of the subjects that interest me on the internet. That, of course, doesn't explain why I've surrounded myself with so many books.


----------



## Thirsty (May 19, 2010)

If I don't read, I don't breathe...


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't read that often, but when I do I can really enjoy it.

I think books tend to leave me sad and wanting the story to not be over after every book I read, so I stay away from them.


----------



## Dark Noble (Apr 17, 2010)

GroovyShamrock said:


> I never learned to read or write.


Then how do you know what this thread is about?


----------



## johnjohnjohn (Jan 17, 2012)

Seducer of the Homeless said:


> much to my absolute embarrassment i am answering no
> 
> i never got into it, i am not sure why but i have a couple of theories. i suspect it is because i never really found a gateway into books. and i suspect it is my own individuality that made this problem, unlike all the other kids my age i didn't get into the Harry Potter books because i always knew that they were a fad and refused to buy into crap just because it is popular. and now kids my age are avid readers because things took off for them and they started with these fad series books and i refused to.
> i was at that age for a while, i was well past kids books, refused to buy into 'fad' books like Harry Potter and i never een knew about proper books. it upsets me a little that i don't read much (although i do dig Hunter S. Thompson and Jack Kerouac)
> ...


I didn't like reading when I was your age, neither. I'm a slow reader; if I try to speed read, I simply don't get the material. I didn't start getting into novels until I was in my mid 30's. This may or may not happen to you, but it's good to be open to things in the future.


----------



## johnjohnjohn (Jan 17, 2012)

Who ever said that a book was an only source of reading? One can read on the internet, too.


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm fussy with books. I often don't finish reading them. I must have half read thousands but only fully read a handful. I won't stick at it if I'm not hooked enough.


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

Were it not for books, I sincerely doubt I'd have survived as long as I have. Best. Hobby. Ever.


----------



## skylit (Feb 17, 2012)

Reading is more nourishing than even music to me. 
Unfortunately there seem to be fewer writers that I love than musicians/bands.


----------



## Cookey (Aug 1, 2011)

Look at my avatar. That should answer your question for you.

If it does not, I'm really sorry that you've never even seen the cover of The Great Gatsby before. 

Basically, I really love books, and I want to do something book-related for a living when I get older.


----------



## Nienna (Jun 22, 2011)

I love reading, but not overly so. 
If a book takes more than a few chapters to engage me I get bored easily and go look for a better one. ^^;

I used to be a more diligent reader before.


----------



## Sybok (Mar 9, 2012)

I love reading, I ready on my way to work and back and in my break...
mostly nonfiction, I dont know, I loved fictional works (scifi, actual"nowaday", horror) but I cant... idk. maybe a kind of anti-escapism-_O)


----------



## da_gobbo (Feb 26, 2012)

thought id count the books im my book cases atm to answer this i gae up coutning at 300 id guess there are 400ish, so yes i like reading (these are just my post childhood books, olders ones are in the attic)


----------



## kyliecarefree (Dec 7, 2011)

Why yes I do. I've run out of space on my bookshelf!


----------



## Tig (Mar 28, 2012)

I love reading! Whenever I feel anxious I like going to bookstores and libraries and it calms me down knowing that whatever problem I'm having I can find out how to deal with it in one of the books. I loved reading so much I studied to work in a library and did for a couple of years. However it was pretty much a standard customer service job and lost its appeal quickly! I've switched to ebooks though I still collect hardcover non fiction books that I hope my future children can enjoy!


----------



## geekofalltrades (Feb 8, 2012)

aaaaahhhh she's gonna blow!

















And these are the ones that are currently in the queue:


----------



## Vin The Dreamer (Mar 21, 2012)

I guess you could say reading is my favorite pastime.roud:

Sadly, my book collection isn't that big. Just some Harry Potter books (only the first two! =/), Maniac Magee, Walk Two Moons, and some spirituality/self-help books. Regarding size, the bigger the better, I always say! Fantasy and spirituality/self-help are probably my favorite genres.



geekofalltrades said:


> aaaaahhhh she's gonna blow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I MUST BE YOU.:ninja:


----------



## geekofalltrades (Feb 8, 2012)

^ Oh my gon, _Walk Two Moons..._ I haven't thought about that book in such a long time! I was just remembering _Holes_ the other week, and thinking I should snatch up a copy of that to add to the collection.


----------



## Cuervo21 (Apr 2, 2012)

I love reading. I usually like to read mysteries and tragedies. So far my favourite books are Fall On Your Knees, Dracula, and Heart of Darkness.


----------



## Vin The Dreamer (Mar 21, 2012)

geekofalltrades said:


> ^ Oh my gon, _Walk Two Moons..._ I haven't thought about that book in such a long time! I was just remembering _Holes_ the other week, and thinking I should snatch up a copy of that to add to the collection.


*gasps* So other people have heard about it too? And here I was thinking that book only existed on my elementary school's library (don't ask me how it got on my bookshelf. Even I don't know how)

I remember Holes too. Except back in the days it was our teacher that read it to us, and I remember having no idea what the story was about. XD


----------

